# Shampoo



## Lalli (Dec 1, 2006)

I recently dyed my hair back to its natural hair color and im hell bent on keeping my hair in good condition this time. Ive been using Tressme{sp?} shampoo/conditioner and it drys my hair out.

any good shampoos i could use dont mind how much they cost n wot not, to stop my hair drying out so much and just give it a healthy shine really


----------



## labwom (Dec 1, 2006)

Pureology makes some awesome shampoo's and conditioners for color treated hair and it always leaves your hair soft as hell!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah. tressume. (sp?) is junk.  like stated above, pureology makes some fabulous shampoo and conditioner. although I don't know if it is available in the UK. if you want to keep your color longer go to the hair salon and see what brands they recommend, I am not sure what brands are available in the UK.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

Most girls on here swear by organic shampoos and condtioners, and I'm finding I'm starting to agree. I'm no hippie, but it just makes more sense: using natural stuff on your hair rather than harsh chemicals. 

I use Rehab and Retread for abused hair Shampoo/Conditioner from LUSH cosmetics (LUSH.com).  The shampoo has freshly squeezed fruit juice, sea salt, proteins, essential oils, the works.  The conditioner is triple-softening and chock full of soya-milk proteins, melon, seaweed, yogurt, avacado oil, etc. Dude, I know it sounds weird but my hair feels insanely baby soft after I dry it.  And it doesn't smell bad either!  I'd try the small size of both of those first and then try a different set from LUSH.  Switching up your shampoo and conditioner every time really helps keep it active, healthy and growing.  If you keep hitting it with the same formula for months on end, your hair will get used to the ingredients and start misbehaving again, especially if those ingredients are chemicals.  

One of the mods on here loves Alchemy which is another organic line.  (Little more expensive I think.)  Maybe Aveda would work well too!  Give it a whirl!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 1, 2006)

i have tried alot of salon stuff and use to spend a small fortune trying to get my hair healthy when i use to color then one day my friend came to visit me and i used some of her shampoo and conditioner which was aussie (cause i like the smell) and omg!! i have used it every since then the aussie three minute miracle DEEP theres two kinds three minute reg (sux) then the deep(awesome) but as far as salon i like matrix-biolage and i like back to basic coconut/mango you can get the aussie in grocery store$2.99 cheap.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 3, 2006)

ohh yeah , I know they have LUSH over there....heck .. It originated there. thats a good one.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 3, 2006)

Totaly agree with NikkiHorror. I dye my hair platinum blonde (my natural hair is almost black) every 4 to 5 weeks and Lush's American Cream helps a lot. 
When it comes to shampoo: maybe you can try something without Sodium Lauret Sulfate. SLS can really dry your hair out, giving up on that nasty stuff worked wonders on my hair. 

Do you have Nivea Haircare in the UK? they got some great products without silicones for just about 2-4 Euro. I used a lot of their stuff when I dyed my hair red and it really helped to prevent the color from fading away.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2006)

Pureology is great but not sold in the UK, I have to get mine from E-bay.


----------



## GuiltyAsASin (Dec 3, 2006)

I use John Frieda Sheer Blonde. It is sooo good. My hair is so nice and soft. I use the moisturizing kind. Aveda is also really nice. Neutrogena shampoos and conditioners are great too.


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 3, 2006)

I color my hair red and I went sulfate free a couple years ago.  It makes such a difference in color retention and the health of my hair.

Some less expensive shampoos are Giovanni, Paves and Ecco Bella.  I use Giovanni's Tea Tree Triple Treat and Kenra's Platinum.  I know that Pureology has a sulfate-free shampoo now as well.


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 4, 2006)

I've used both Biolage Color Therapy and Matrix Color Smart. Both worked wonders on my hair. Don't use the Biolage conditioner, I found it to be a bit drying.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_I've used both Biolage Color Therapy and Matrix Color Smart. Both worked wonders on my hair. Don't use the Biolage conditioner, I found it to be a bit drying._

 
Yeah, Biolage's colortherapie conditioner isn't that great. But their hydratherapie Conditioning Balm is pure GOLD and it's my HG conditioner! 

you could try and go Sodium Lauryl Sulfate free. SLS free shampoos don't strip my color as much as ones that have it. If you just wanna try a sulfate free shampoo on the cheap, try a baby shampoo. It might have some sulfate in it, but not as harsh of a one such as SLS.

And though Tresemme's shampoos aren't anything special, they do have an excellent product to help preserve your haircolor if you're interested. It's called Colorthrive Daily Color Lock In and comes in a Creme or Spray. Works on pretty much all colors except for light blondes. The colorthrive shampoo and conditioner don't really do anything at all, but this product is the ONLY product I have used that has significantly effected the life of my haircolor. Basically what it does is prevent your haircolor from fading due to shampooing. I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_If you just wanna try a sulfate free shampoo on the cheap, try a baby shampoo. It might have some sulfate in it, but not as harsh of a one such as SLS.
_

 
Unfortunetly, even though baby shampoo is SLS-free, it is among the most harsh shampoos on the market.  You wouldn't think, because "Mild, Gentle, Tear-Free" is written all over the bottle, but baby shampoos have special additives to break up a conditon that is called "cradle cap" on babies scalps.  Most babies get it during their first few months of life, if they get it at all.  It sort of resembles greasy, flaky, yellow scales on top of the head, and the cause is from over-active sebaccous glands.  It's hard to get this stuff off without hurting the baby, and since it is common, makers of baby shampoo have come to the rescue with an easy solution.  However, it is not good to use baby shampoo on adults because the pH level is a little more highly acidic to help break up the scales on top of the baby's head. Ewww

Still, if you want a gentle SLS-free shampoo, check out organic stuff or make it yourself!


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 17, 2006)

I also recently dyed my hair and have started using Sexy Hair's HealthSexyHair Soy Milk shampoo and conditioner. It's sulfate free and contains soy protein; my hair is so much healthier and my colour (espresso and plum) is lasting well as well. I got it for $17 at my local salon.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_I also recently dyed my hair and have started using Sexy Hair's HealthSexyHair Soy Milk shampoo and conditioner. It's sulfate free and contains soy protein; my hair is so much healthier and my colour (espresso and plum) is lasting well as well. I got it for $17 at my local salon._

 
Dude, Soy Protein is AMAZING for your hair.  Smashbox puts it in their lash primer to help strengthen your lashes and make them grow long.  Does that shampoo contain panthenol as well? That's good for repairing and healing the hair follice. If you have a minute, I'd appreciate it if you read the ingredients off to me...if it's got little or no alchy-hol I might want it!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Dude, Soy Protein is AMAZING for your hair.  Smashbox puts it in their lash primer to help strengthen your lashes and make them grow long.  Does that shampoo contain panthenol as well? That's good for repairing and healing the hair follice. If you have a minute, I'd appreciate it if you read the ingredients off to me...if it's got little or no alchy-hol I might want it!!_

 
 Here are the ingredients for the shampoo:

Water, Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, Ammonium Cocoyl Isethionate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Disodium Cocampho-diacetate, PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate, Cocamide MEA, *Soy Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein*, Polyquaternium-44, Fragrance, Polyquaternium-10, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil Unsaponifiables, Cinnamidopropyl-trimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, VP/VA Copolymer, Glycol Distearate, Cocamidopropyl PH-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, Sodium Chloride, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methyllisothiazonlinone. 


 Whew. Pardon if there are any typos. Here's the website for Sexy Hair


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you sooo much, I really appreciate that!!!  That shampoo sounds AWESOME for your hair!  You can be sure that your hair is super healthy and still can get clean.  It's SLS-free, Alcohol-free, and has Soy Amino Acids, Soy Protein, Avocado Oil, Jojoba Seed Oil, Chamomille Extract...SOOO GOOD!  I think I might try this after my LUSH stuff runs out.  I just can't get used to the feeling of pure organic shampoos and conditoners.  It's weird, but for me, things have to have a certain texture, smell, and appearance or I don't like them.  I guess I'm a highly sensitive-sense person.  Is there a word for that?

Thanks again!


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_I also recently dyed my hair and have started using Sexy Hair's HealthSexyHair Soy Milk shampoo and conditioner. It's sulfate free and contains soy protein; my hair is so much healthier and my colour (espresso and plum) is lasting well as well. I got it for $17 at my local salon._

 
I have that stuff.  I got a liter of both the S&C when they were on special.  The only thing I don't like about the shampoo is the texture.  It's very sticky, like syrup and hard to massage into my thick hair.  A few SLS-free shampoos I've tried have had that kind of texture (Jonathan Product) and I just can't get used to it.


----------



## Katja (Dec 22, 2006)

*Wow, you gals are into your 'poos. lol*


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_Here are the ingredients for the shampoo:

Water, Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, Ammonium Cocoyl Isethionate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Disodium Cocampho-diacetate, PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate, Cocamide MEA, *Soy Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein*, Polyquaternium-44, Fragrance, Polyquaternium-10, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil Unsaponifiables, Cinnamidopropyl-trimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-7, VP/VA Copolymer, Glycol Distearate, Cocamidopropyl PH-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, Sodium Chloride, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methyllisothiazonlinone. 


 Whew. Pardon if there are any typos. Here's the website for Sexy Hair _

 
I just couldn't use my LUSH Big shampoo anymore, it was grossing me out.  So today, I went to Trade Secret and walked around for about a half hour picking up bottles of stuff to check out the ingredients.  I was looking for something SLS-free, alcohol-free with lots of natural ingredients and that could give me major volume.  I narrowed it down to the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree line, Burt's Bees, and BigSexyHair believe it or not! After some careful consideration, and thanks to Ruby Soho's post, I got the $15.95 gift set of the BigSexyHair Big Volume Shampoo, Conditoner and mini Spray & Play Hairspray, mainly because of the value.  I am seriosuly shocked at how good the ingredients are for your hair!  I guess I wouldn't expect a line with a name like that to take ingreidents seriously, but they do.  I can't wait to test these babies out!!


----------

